

This Developer's Life. - shresthasanto
http://thisdeveloperslife.com/

======
darthdeus
This Developer's Life is probably the best podcast I've ever came across. I've
been listening to it while running for the past 2 months, and yes I listen to
it over and over again, because it is just that awesome.

~~~
robconery
Thanks - really appreciate that :)

